# How about this tegu



## red_tegu28 (Jan 8, 2008)

what do you think about this tegu?do you think it is m or f ?


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2008)

Well its hard to tell in real life let alone a picture but I'm guessing a male because it is wide.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 8, 2008)

lol their is absolutely noooooo waaaaaay of telling at that age by photo alone. If you really want to know you need to go to a vet and get it probed, but even then its still up in the air.. Bobby aka Varnyard told me its not easy to sex tegus. for example i got my little guy, and the shop owner probed him and said it was a male but im having doubts now i think it might be a girl i am going to have to wait to see

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=279">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=279</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't know the sex of my blue and red cross.
I figured I'd wait for when she gets older and see if the 3 males treat her different.
You know like run up and kiss her hand,open the door for her. ect :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## AB^ (Jan 8, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> I don't know the sex of my blue and red cross.
> I figured I'd wait for when she gets older and see if the 3 males treat her different.
> You know like run up and kiss her hand,open the door for her. ect :wink:
> 
> Brat!




Or maybe just give her 20 bucks and take her to the closest burrow :shock: 



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 8, 2008)

I dunno but she/he is a pretty looking tegu!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

Its a BOY!


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2008)

No way to tell.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

its a boy......
are you ever going to tell us what it is? or where you just aasking?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 8, 2008)

It is a male, I bet ya!!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

SEE I KNOW EVERYTHING and bobby just follows what i say.


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2008)

Lexi said:


> SEE I KNOW EVERYTHING and bobby just follows what i say.



Totally. 

:lol: :wink:


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 8, 2008)

m/f either way it looks amazing


----------



## dorton (Jan 9, 2008)

eddiezahra said:


> m/f either way it looks amazing


x2, I like it, lets see more pics


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 9, 2008)

I was going to buy this tegu yesterday,but I changed my mind,I really want a blue tegu,but i have not seen any forsale


----------



## Joey (Jan 9, 2008)

red_tegu28 said:


> I was going to buy this tegu yesterday,but I changed my mind,I really want a blue tegu,but i have not seen any forsale


Hmm unless your looking for a challenge you should stick with an Argentine tegu or mabey a mix if you could find one. Most other tegus are hard to tame (but definately not impossible)


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 10, 2008)

i think he's a male, because he's big, wide, and handsome
very nice looking head


----------



## COWHER (Jan 10, 2008)

Joey said:


> red_tegu28 said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to buy this tegu yesterday,but I changed my mind,I really want a blue tegu,but i have not seen any forsale
> ...



there not as hard to tame as Colombian tegus :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## greentriple (Jan 10, 2008)

well then it's a girl.


----------

